# Dawes SST AL Review



## ManicMan

Howdy, just thought I'd share my experience with my recently purchased *Dawes SST AL* frome Bikes Direct.. I wanted a fixed gear for commuting to work and short trips, mostly around 3 miles or 10 min. I used to ride and 1982 Shwin letour 10 speed with wheels all bent to hell, so i wanted something that was smoother, lighter, and quicker. I'm a road biker, so I'm used to a road bike, and wanted a fixed gear with performance more comparable to a road bike. That's why i decided to get this bike. I figured the aluminum frame, carbon fork, and road style brakes with hoods would feel like what I've already ridden thousands of miles with, yet still have the ease of only one gear.. I've had it for about a month now and i must say I'm pretty happy with it so far. 

The ride is nice, though such short trips might not be enough to really judge that well, but i have no complaints. The bike handles pretty well, when i first got it i found myself taking turns at high speed like on my normal road bike, always surprised when i couldn't coast with the inside pedal up. I've only hit the pedal on the ground once luckily and only just barely. I have since gotten more used to riding fixed gear lol. I have to climb up a small hill (40-50 ft) just about anytime i go anywhere ( i have to go up and down it on my way to and from work lol) and when i get off the saddle and really lean on it to sprint up (a habit from road biking) the bike follows right along and it feels like my power is getting transferred to the road quite well. I'm young and strong and can lean on the pedals pretty hard and the FSA cranks feel like they can take the force no problem. 

I don't have much good to say about the Alex wheel, non roadies tell me they look awesome and i guess they look alright, but i think they feel heavy and a little sluggish at times; however I wouldn't expect anything better to come on a bike in this price range, and I don't think I'd replace them unless I had $600 to spend on mavics. For the riding i need them to do they work just fine and i've only seen what i would think are worse options on the BD fixed gear bikes. The stock tires seem pretty good, and i haven't had any traction problems. I haven't done any skid stops, nor do i want to destroy my tires for no reason, and i'm not sure i could given the tire/wheel/gear ratios. But if you want to do skid stops then you wouldn't get this bike with brakes i guess. 

I guess the last thing to review is the seat and pedals. I never used the included seat because it looked big and ugly, so i just have been using a seat i had laying around. The pedals kind of suck, if you give them a spin they go around maybe 1/4 of a rotation (i tested the pedals on my 10spd and they spun for about 3 secs) and the one time i road in the rain it seemed like my weight was more on the smooth spindle than on the actual platform, giving poor grip. I'll probably end up replacing the pedals, but pedals are cheap as hell, i might see if i can get some old ones for free from the local bike co op. Since taking these pictures i took the toe clips off because i didn't like riding with them.

This is how the bike came packaged in the box, seemed pretty secure and even though the box had some holes in it where the axles were on the wheels everything was in perfect condition.









Fully assembled. I forget how long it took, maybe a couple of hours. It wasn't hard and i probably could have done it faster if i had wanted to.









Close up on the cranks, which i think look pretty cool.









Over all i'm happy with the bike, and would recomend it to anyone looking for an inexpensive, but nice, fixed gear. Also the bike came with a single speed free wheel for the flip flop, but i haven't put it on yet, thought i might so i can take turns faster and not worry about hitting the pedals.

lastly i have to comment about fixed gear riding, I hear a lot of people saying that they feel close and more in tune with the road and bla bla bla. Maybe its just me, but i think that's mostly B.S. I enjoy riding this bike, but it didn't revolutionize my world view or anything. (rolls eyes)


----------



## The Green Hour

After recently relocating to Florida, I needed to get a cheap bike to get me through a month or so until I receive my stuff from DFW. I bought one of these to hold me over.

I have a Moto Messenger (in storage) that I've been riding for a few years now and can say the SST rides different from the Messenger, more like a true road bike. It is probably better set up as a SS, but I planned to keep it fixed for now, at least until I get my Moto back. 

The wheels look pretty good and wouldn't be worth it to switch out for something different. As usual for a pricepoint bike,the seat and pedals are not keepers, and will change the headset to a King down the road. The handlebars may get switched too.

Long story short, it rides pretty nice for a budget Al frame and not being totally dialed in yet.:thumbsup: I wished I could have taken the stickers off without going through the clearcoat, but may be a nice project down the road.

I know there are a lot of BD haters out there, but this is a very good deal at $370 shipped.

Good luck with yours...


----------



## the_don

I guess you could strip the clear coat around the decals so you can peel them off and then get a decal set of a 'cooler' brand and then spray a clearcoat over the top of it.

Just don't try selling it as a Cannondale Capo on ebay!!! ;D


----------



## SkiDiver

Thanks for the review, MM. I'm looking at this bike for a commuter, but I'm wondering if it has enough clearance to take fenders and possibly larger tires. These are the fenders I'd use (moved from another bike):

http://www.sks-germany.com/sks.php?l=en&a=product&i=6409800121

Any thoughts?


----------



## flatsix911

Good review ... :thumbsup:


----------



## PSC

I have had one for the past 5 month and 1000 miles. I am impressed for $370, even though I had to add upgrades. Changes: Crank Brother C pedals and Brooks B-17N saddle (form previous build), Easton stem and compact H-bars for $6 and $15 respectively from JensonUSA, Kool Stop Salom Brake pads and a 42T Sugino Messenger chainring. Some of the things on this bike need upgrading: Saddle, bar, stem and pedals suck, as you woud expect on a low end bike. Gearing is a personal preference and I like a 2.5 ratio. The Ditca freewheel leaves a little to be desired, but it is still working. I put Planet Bike Speedez fenders on it and I don't really like them, not enough coverage. The ride is pretty nice, I have my chainstay length at 43cm, which I am sure helps the ride. Next upgrades will be a Shimano UN-54 BB and a Cane Creek sealed headset as I live in the PNW, I like sealed stuff. Comptemplating a WI Eno freewheel. You really can't go wrong buying this bike. One other thing there was a blemish in the clearcoat, but an InandOut burger sticker covered it nicely.


----------



## ldotmurray

I ordered this bike Saturday night and it arrived today via UPS. The rear axle was sticking through the box. I didn't think much of it since that happened to others. The box was surprisingly light. I quickly opened the box to make sure everything was there. Assembly was quick and painless. BD advertises this bike with a freewheel hub and fixed hub sold separately. My bike had a fixie pre-installed and a free hub in the box. I installed the freewheel ( I'm not ready for fixie). Once finished I took it for a quick ride for adjustments. 

The stem angle is almost parallel to the ground, which makes me have to lean a little more than I'm used to. I'm ok with that. I purchased a San Marco Ponza saddle from eBay. I chose this saddle because I have one on my CAAD9 and I'm used to it. I also ordered some nice Wellgo platform pedals from there. I'm debating on other upgrades as well. 

Overall, I had a great experience with BD. Actually I haven't emailed anyone there for anything. I placed the order and it was delivered. It is lightweight and sexy. The 2011s only have brand deals on the seat tube and the head tube, three in all (two small ones on the seat tube and one on the head tube).


----------



## the_don

Photos or it didn't happen!


----------



## foofighter

i was all ready to order the white today and bam out of stock. they do have my size in the polish alum which...I man just order strip the clearcoat and rattle can it. Are the stickers on top of the clear or under the clear?

Great review btw


----------



## screamtone

foofighter said:


> i was all ready to order the white today and bam out of stock. they do have my size in the polish alum which...I man just order strip the clearcoat and rattle can it. Are the stickers on top of the clear or under the clear?
> 
> Great review btw


They don't have stickers on the down tube and top tube anymore. 

I ordered a polished one yesterday because that's all they had in my size, also.


----------



## foofighter

thanks, i think i'll just bite the bullet and get the polished and customize my color


----------



## ldotmurray

*Pix*

Of course I wanted to take her for her maiden voyage today but Mother Nature had other plans. :mad2: I wanted to take some nice pictures of the bike on the MUT. Bad weather for a week, so here are the pictures so far. The saddle and pedals come next week.


----------



## foofighter

do you notice that the bike runs smaller than what the geo specifies? I've read in a couple of posts here and over on another forum that says it runs a tad small.

Cant wait, i ordered mine today so shipping from texas to cali shouldnt take that long


----------



## ldotmurray

foofighter,

I did notice once I finished assembling the bike that it looked a bit small. I measured the stand-over height and it was fine. When I measured the middle of the bottom bracket to the top of the top tube it was a tad small. I stood the bike next to my Caad9 and it seemed a bit smaller (I assumed it was based on the angle of the stem). However, once I hopped on the bike, it felt fine. Even with all of the spacers on the headset I am in a more aggressive position based on the angle of the stem. I'll take another look at this tomorrow and get more data.


----------



## foofighter

thanks, i dont mind running a tad smaller that way i can run it a bit more aggressive


----------



## ldotmurray

*Qualitative and Quantitative*

First qualitative. I did a slow mile around the neighborhood, this time focusing on fit. First thing, the bike feels small. That being said, it feels small compared to my Caad9. On the SST, while riding with my hands on the horns I can see the front hub. I can't on the Caad. While pedaling my knees travel a tad more over the top tube on the SST than the Caad. When riding while standing up it seems my head is a little more forward than on the Caad. All this being said, the SST is still very comfortable and smooth. It is not twitchy and holds it's line well. I feel confident while riding it and look forward to my first "real" ride. 

Now quantitative. I compared the sizing charts of both the SST and the Caad. I compared stand over, top tube length, wheelbase, seat tube angle, head tube angle, chain stay, and seat tube (center of bottom bracket to top of top tube [C-T]). On paper the numbers are very close, normally within a half centimeter. The two items that stuck out most were the seat tube C-T and stand over. On the SST the stand over is 78.7 cm, and 80.1 on the Caad. But the seat tube on the Caad is 54cm and the SST is 56cm. I'm no expert on sizing so I don't know why the SST is noticeably shorter. Maybe there is another measurement I am not aware of. For the SST I used the sizing chart on BD's site. As for the Caad, I found a sizing chart on the internet.

:idea: Now for the disclaimer. When I purchased the Caad I received a basic fit. Meaning, stand over the bike to make sure the top tube does not hit the "coin purse". After that, ride around the neighborhood for as long as you want. And finished with the "sit on the bike on a trainer so we can adjust the height of the seat post for my pedal stroke." It was the sales rep's opinion I get a 54cm, but I felt it was kind of small. However, now when I ride the Caad, it feels kind of tall. I'm used to it now, but that does not mean it is correct. I did not add the Fuji into the mix because it is a tri-specific bike and the geometry is very different.

There you have it according to me.


----------



## PSC

Here is my bike, minus fenders(they annoyed me). Anyone know of full coverage fenders that will fit? The bike is a 56 cm. For reference I am 5'10" with a 32.5 inseam. The headtube seems small, I run a 6cm saddle to bar drop and I still need alot of spacers and a flipped stem.


----------



## foofighter

so it seems the consensus is the SST definitely runs small so that's good, no surprises then for me


----------



## foofighter

Took the bike out on a longer than tooling around in the neighborhood. Since it was Memorial Day thought i would do the commute route that I would take to see how i fair on the hills on the ride bike. Bike performed great, other than the stupid POS headset that is so crappy that it's either too tight where it becomes notchy or loose enough that you get that 'clunk' feel when you brake. 

It's sure is a great ride though, feels good to pass some guys on geared bike LOL now i know the feeling.


----------



## ldotmurray

Even though I have only had the bike a few weeks I already replaced the headset. I got a nice FSA off eBay, but the shop says it was that it was not the correct one. I'll see about that later. Yesterday I took her out for a 23 mile out and back. Heading out is downhill, but I don't know the grade. I was nervous because I didn't think I would make it. I did and the bike was solid, responsive, and I didn't feel beat up afterwards.


----------



## PSC

I have a little over 1000 miles on mine and just ordered some new parts for it. Cane Creek S-3 headset $30, Shimano UN-54 BB $24 and a White Industries ENO freewheel $90. Got stuff from Universal Cycles with 10% VIP discount and I added some stuff to get my order over $150 to get free shipping. I have to admit I really like this bike, just needs some upgrades for any serious use. Didn't really need a new headset or BB, but the freewheel needed to go. So I figured while I was at it I might as well get good sealed components, as Unversal Cycles had good deals on stuff.


----------



## foofighter

thanks for the tip PSC, if anything i would rock the SRAM S300 cranks but will probably jump on that S-3 headset you got.

oh and the tires are not the best, but I will just burn through them and get something better.


----------



## PSC

Agreed tires not that great, but will ride them until they wear out. Figure I'll put 1500 miles a year on bike with 25-35 mile rides, so I feel my upgrades will be worth it considering the low intial cost of the bike.


----------



## foofighter

commuted home tonight on the bike and with a fully loaded backpack, i managed to go almost 1mph avg speed faster than my best time on my geared carbon bike sans backpack last August.

Granted last August i was 33lbs heavier but i figured w/ my backpack and the SST it would be around equal LOL. 

Had a great time on the bike, the gearing on it is ALMOST PERFECT, there are a couple of climbs on the way back that kicks up beyond 9% that made it painful but as I keep plugging at it I'm expecting that would get easier as well.

I have to get this Headset fixed though. Just cant get it set up right...too tight and the the steering is notchy and tight. Too much and it clunks UGH so annoying


----------



## ldotmurray

I wish I could have waited to hear about the s 3. My shop installed an origin 8. I was kind of mad because I wanted my fsa installed. But I must admit the head set feels great. I'm gonna put more miles on it before I change anything else. I'm now looking at some red origin 8 wheels. They have a deep dish flip/flop for around $200. But like I said, I'm going to wait.


----------



## morandres

Loving my Dawes SST AL also

Due to the fact that you guys are upgrading to a Cane Creek S-3, I take it that the stock is no good?

Also I'm digging your red cranks there PSC, what are they?


----------



## foofighter

maybe i got a bad one but yah it's one of the ones that has the non-sealed bearings and it's been a bear for me to adjust/tighten properly.


----------



## PSC

I really like the Sugino Messenger Chainring, I got it for less than $50. I see now that they are going for upwards of $100. Just installed a WI ENO freewheel and will test ride today. The S3 headset will go on today or tomorrow, depending when I get the gumption to do it. I also have to agree that my avg speed is better on the single speed than my geared bike. With the SS I really don't get a warm up/down, I just start my ride of fast and end fast, where as with the geared bike I will do a slow warm up/down. So this effects my avg speed. I really like the 42/17 gearing it is very easy to cruise in the 17-21 mph range and still get up the short steep climbs in my area, my top sprint speed is 29.5 mph(anything above that I am not applying pressure as I am spinning to fast).


----------



## flatsix911

Where did you locate the Sugino Messenger Chainring for less than $50?
Can you share your source?


----------



## PSC

I bought it from Universal Cycles in mid November 2010 for $38, I just looked at my invoice online. The same ring is going for $90 on there website with no color red. Guess I should have bought a couple of them for that price.


----------



## easyridernyc

for only four hundred bucks?

ridiculous

nice job by bd


----------



## flatsix911

easyridernyc said:


> for only four hundred bucks? ridiculous!
> 
> nice job by bd


Agreed, I just checked the price... :thumbsup:

Seriously considering ordering the Dawes SST Al for $369.
https://www.bikesdirect.com/products/dawes/sst_al_carb_x.htm


----------



## BeginnerCycling

Nice review, OP. Man, that is tempting for $369!


----------



## BeginnerCycling

Oh, one question: is there any toe overlap with the front wheel?


----------



## flatsix911

Beginner Cycling said:


> Oh, one question: is there any toe overlap with the front wheel?


No toe overlap with size 9 shoes and frame size 54 cm :thumbsup:


----------



## foofighter

i do on a 52


----------



## DowneyBiker

Hi, I am new to this site. Thought I would chime in since I have one of these bikes.

First thing I changed out was the tires. The stock ones just don't cut it in my opinion.Other than that, it's a great bike albeit a bit stiff due to it's aluminum construction.Here's a picture of mine. Upgrades include Thomson stem, Fizik Arione saddle, Gatorskin tires, and SRAM bar wrap. 

Here's a pic of her not too long ago.


----------



## foofighter

welcome! what's size is yours and stem you length on your thomson stem


----------



## DowneyBiker

Thanks.

I have measured it and it is 52cm (c-c). The length on the stem is a 90mm. Originally it came with a 100mm stem.


----------



## the_don

Hey guys, what is the weight of the stock sst al?

Now they have them in black, white as well as clear coat aluminum with out those big ugly Dawes stickers! I'm tempted to get one as a beater. I like stiff frames and it's probably quite light as it's out of the kinesis factory. 

Otherwise I would get a Kilo TT with the chromed forks and dropouts and no big logos on them. Trouble is how to get it to Japan, bikes direct said the shipping would be about $300 nearly doubling the cost!


----------



## Jank

How does this bike compare to the Kilo TT? I am also thinking about the Motobecane Team Track....

I want a light bike....


----------



## foofighter

i'm finding the 52 size frame may not be conducive to commuting w/ a backpack. Seems to be difficult to ride the bike on the hoods as i am more laid out. I'm currently on a 100mm stem maybe go a little shorter? I dont want to make the bike too twitchy. And maybe it's the geo of this bike but at a size 52 i'm already getting toe overlap w/ the front wheel i cant imagine going to a size 50 frame on this bike.

Thoughts?


----------



## ldotmurray

Since the bike was delivered a little over a month ago I have put 170 miles on it. They were mostly 20 miles loops. This past weekend I went for a 35 mile ride. A fair amount of hills and a few twisty MUTs. The bike handled everything well. I must admit that I had to walk the bike up two hills. I don't know the grades but they looked like they went to heaven. Since I don't want to pay for a professional bike fit (it could cost 60% of what I paid for the bike) I keep my hex set with me for adjustments. 

I got a Selle San Marco Ponza Power saddle (same as my CAAD9), a FSA SL-K 110mm stem, and Welgo platform track pedals all from eBay. I paid about $20 for each. 

I went with a 110mm stem because the standard 100mm felt cramped. I had to get shims for the bar to fit. The stock tires seem OK to me, if I change them it would be for cosmetic purposes. The Alex wheels have been impressive. I know there are better wheels out there, but these are holding up fine. I love the Mavic Ellipse wheels but they are too pricey and I'm too big for them.

Happy riding.


----------



## chocostove

foofighter said:


> i'm finding the 52 size frame may not be conducive to commuting w/ a backpack. Seems to be difficult to ride the bike on the hoods as i am more laid out. I'm currently on a 100mm stem maybe go a little shorter? I dont want to make the bike too twitchy. And maybe it's the geo of this bike but at a size 52 i'm already getting toe overlap w/ the front wheel i cant imagine going to a size 50 frame on this bike.
> 
> Thoughts?


Why is the backpack affecting the handling? I often ride with heavy loads on my back and that has never been a problem. Maybe you have a backpack that distributes the weight too high on your back? You could reduce your stem or switch to a compact bar to bring the cockpit closer, or a combination of the two. But I doubt it would impact handling too much unless you did something drastic like put a high rise MTB stem on there that was real short

As for toe overlap, that shouldn't be an issue as you don't actually turn a bike with the handlebars as moving speeds. Though it is a pain in the ass at lights or trackstanding sometimes. Lots and lots of bikes have toe overlap. It's no biggie.


----------



## foofighter

i guess my description of the problem wasnt accurate. it's when i'm riding on the hood the additional load on my back makes for a really uncomfortable ride. I agree that going to a shorter stem might get me a bit more upright so as to put the load more down my back.

I've toyed w/ the idea of swapping out the stem/bar for a shorter stem/slight riser bar just to get me a more upright ride on commutes and then swap it out when i'm not sporting a backpack.


----------



## chocostove

You're probably just not used to it. Not that you have to be. It's hard on the back to have weight sit on it flat. I've been riding that way for a long time so it doesn't bother me much. On thing to think about, If you do plan on using a backpack or messenger bag for commuting, look for one with a rigid back. It helps soooo much! Nothings worse than having a box or can or one of those triangle tube boxes dig into your back while your riding.


----------



## foofighter

totally agree, i had a simple backpack one day on a commute and it sucked. The one i have now at least is firm so it's easier on the back. 

And you're probably right not used to it


----------



## DowneyBiker

I have toe overlap on mine as well. It is not a big deal unless you turn sharply.

The handling when switching from the 100mm stem to the 90mm stem seemed to be the same or so little difference that I wasn't able to notice.

As for weight, I don't have a scale but from comparing it to my friends' bikes which the weights are known, I would estimate it to be about 23lbs stock.

Difference between this bike and the Kilo TT? Well other than the fact that this bike is aluminum and has aero tubing, both bikes are pretty much comparable. Oh yeah, the Dawes come with the carbon fork and brake hoods which the Kilo does not. IMHO, this is a marginally better bike than the Kilo TT, albeit a bit stiffer.


----------



## jpcough

First off Hello to all, this is my first post in this forum! I've owned 5 fixed gear/track bikes in my riding career & hope to help others w/fixie questions & learn about them more myself..

Anyway I just purchased a Dawes SST-AL frame from Bikeisland.com, which comes with a Cane Creek headset pre-installed. I wanted to build up a custom fixed gear on the cheap (relatively speaking), and this seemed like a cheap frame of pretty good quality. My understanding is that Kinesis manufactures this frame for "name-brand" companies that charge a LOT more for the same exact thing, and all of the reviews seem to be pretty positive for the most part so I'm excited to start the build!

Right now I'm riding a Raleigh Rush-Hour 55cm which is a steel frame, and I prev. rode a Bianchi Pista as well as a KHS Flite 100 (all steel). I love the Raleigh, so I really am not sure what I'm in for ride quality-wise with the alum. Dawes frame (54cm, I'm 5'9"). I know it'll be a bit harsh, but does the lightness of the frame make up for it or am I in for a big dissapointment ? 

My plan is to build it up w/the stock Weinmann' DP18's w/Formula hubs from the Raleigh (I'm running Vuelta track wheels on it now), and either Sugino RD2's or SRAM S300's with preferably 42/16 gearing. I'll also be running riser bars, and I'm hoping the result will be a light, all-purpose fixie as an alternative & sort of "change of pace" to my Rush-Hour. Any other opinions on this bike are greatly appreciated! 

-John


----------



## PSC

Actually the ride isn't that harsh, as it has long chainstays. Mine are about 43cm,


----------



## Jank

How's this bike compare to a wabi classic, bianchi pista or specialized langster?


----------



## Scadilla

I was _really _considering this bike, but it seems like the parts I would need to upgrade might push me over the edge, budgetwise.


----------



## DowneyBiker

What would you need to upgrade?


----------



## PSC

The Ditca freewheel sucks, upgraded to White Industries. Money well spent. Chainring, as I didn't want to push a 48T, Sugino Messenger 42T. This along with 17T freelwheel is the perfect gear for me (17.5mph at 90 rpm). Hbar and stem are kind of crappy. Got a Easton EA50 bar and stem for $21 from JensonUSA. Brakepads to Koolstop salmon, I live in the PNW. Headset and BB are OK, but I upgraded because I got great deal on replacements. The key is to keep an eye out for good deals and upgrade that way. Since December I have put over 1600 miles on it, I really do prefer it to my geared bike.


----------



## Barts27

Vvvvvvv


----------



## ldotmurray

Scadilla said:


> I was _really _considering this bike, but it seems like the parts I would need to upgrade might push me over the edge, budgetwise.


Keep your wits about you when it comes to upgrading the stock bike. I upgraded the following:
Pedals - $20 - Ebay - They looked cool and lighter than stock
Saddle - $25 - Ebay - Comfort
Stem - $25 - Ebay - Fit (needed longer stem) / cool factor
Handlebar shim for stem - $10 - Ebay - Stem diameter larger than stock bar
Headset - $50 (part & labor) - LBS - I was messing around and damaged stock headset

This is besides bottle cages, bike cpu, etc... Minus the headset I spent $80. Ebay has been my friend for bike parts. I ordered some Michelin 700x25 Pro Optimums for my CAAD9. It's easy to get swept into all of the truly awesome stuff available for this sport. I have 250 amazing miles so far on my SST.

Have fun.


----------



## smallfiresandmilk

well, ive been stalking the fg/ss forums for a few weeks; particularly this thread, as i was very interested in the sst al. im from chicago, but visiting my parents in charlotte, nc for the month of july. literally, within an hour of deciding that this was the bike for me, charlotte's craigslist provided me with the exact frame size and finish i preferred on an 8 month old bike with <100 miles on it for $225  picked the bike up last night. been on a few short rides and absolutely love it. granted, all i have to compare is my moms early 80's myata thats at least 4 sizes too small for me. took some photos today!


----------



## ldotmurray

smallfiresandmilk said:


> well, ive been stalking the fg/ss forums for a few weeks; particularly this thread, as i was very interested in the sst al. im from chicago, but visiting my parents in charlotte, nc for the month of july. literally, within an hour of deciding that this was the bike for me, charlotte's craigslist provided me with the exact frame size and finish i preferred on an 8 month old bike with <100 miles on it for $225  picked the bike up last night. been on a few short rides and absolutely love it. granted, all i have to compare is my moms early 80's myata thats at least 4 sizes too small for me. took some photos today!


You lucky SOB.


----------



## smallfiresandmilk

ldotmurray said:


> You lucky SOB.


i agree


----------



## DowneyBiker

She's definitely a black beauty. Congratulations.


----------



## AKang269

Oooh that's a nice bike for a pretty good price. Nice review.


----------



## originalkontrol

*I heart my SST...*

Hey everyone, I have used this forum before to research bikes, and in the end, got an SST. Wise choice. My love of this bike prompted me to register, and write a small review myself.
I didn't have a lot of money, and wanted to get an aluminum bike to see how it felt in comparison to my 70's Bianchi SS conversion. I found BD and the SST, but was initially a bit nervous as there are a lot of naysayers out there. I finally came to the conclusion, that most of these opinions belonged to Label *****s, and people who had no personal experience with these bikes or company. 
My experience with BD was painless. I had no issues with shipping or any sort of troubles, so I cannot comment on customer service, or lack thereof.
I got my package and assembled the bike in about an hour. I didn't notice any blemishes, but wasn't really looking either, I just wanted to ride the thing!!! She's a 56, BTW. Simple enough to assemble, even for a relative beginner. I rode the bike stock for about a hundred miles or so, before the first transformation began. the usual suspects on a cheapie bike were adressed. Bars, stem, pedals, headset, saddle. I like the cranks, they are fairly light according to what I've been able to tell, and I'm not enough of a behemoth to overpower them. Look decent as well. A few of my changes were for aesthetic reasons, but some for comfort, and weight. 
Initially I set the bike up with some Ritchey Biomax drop bars, and an Easton EA50 110mm stem, Origin-8 red Ano headset, Wellgo M151 pedals, Origin-8 red Ano seat post clamp, 28c Gatorskins, and Specialized Romin 155mm saddle (complete list of upgrades on my profile). I have since then decided to set the bike up with a more freestyle type setup, as I got a geared road bike. Switched to Sette Duo riser bars, and Easton Vice stem, and crappy leftover MTB brake levers for now. I also switched to Forte pedals with Power Grips straps. 
Bottom line for this bike in my opinion... I love it. It is a bit heavy, and yeah, the wheelset is a little burly. And yes, you will likely change out a few things... All in, I've roughly doubled the purchase price in the 6 months I've had it, ok maybe a little more.... But, I've done over a thousand miles on this bike, and have beat the **** out of it, and it is doing great. It is nice and rigid, and my bike friends who have ridden it love it. I think it is a great looking frame, and I've gotten plenty of compliments on it. No doubt, worth the minor asking price!!! If you're on the fence, pull the trigger, I doubt highly, that you'll be disappointed. 
Fukken cheers!!!


----------



## PSC

I have had mine a year and just went over 2500 miles. The thing I really like about the bike is the road, not track geometry. My 56 has 73/73 angles with my chainstays at 430mm, this bike rides great, not harsh which is what you would expect out of aluminum.


----------

